# Endura fs260 pro shorts



## robbiep (19 Jul 2010)

Hi all,

I've recently seen these Endura shorts, they look really good and seem to have a good pad. I'm moving in to back to back 100's and need a comfortable pair of shorts, these seem to have good reviews but is anybody currently wearing them? If so are they worth a go?

Thanks


----------



## HJ (19 Jul 2010)

I have the Custom Clothing (CycleChat of course) version of the bib shorts and I like them, really comfy...


----------



## Will1985 (19 Jul 2010)

I have 2 pairs of FS260s - very comfy for long rides, although be careful when putting them on as I can hear some stitches going when I stretch them. Mine have done several thousand miles each. Definitely chamois cream as well for the longer rides as the seams are quite obvious and have chafed when I've been wearing them for more than 5 hours.


----------



## JamesMorgan (20 Jul 2010)

robbiep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently seen these Endura shorts, they look really good and seem to have a good pad. I'm moving in to back to back 100's and need a comfortable pair of shorts, these seem to have good reviews but is anybody currently wearing them? If so are they worth a go?
> 
> Thanks




I have a pair. In general they are comfortable on shorter rides, but I do find some chafing from the seams on longer rides (esp around the top of my thighs). I don't use chamois cream so maybe that would fix the problem. I do tend to use my much cheaper Aldi shorts now on longer rides. The padding is nowhere near as thick but I don't get any chafing, and don't seem to suffer from the thinner padding (others may though).


----------



## robbiep (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys,

I've also been researching the chamois cream to use alongside the shorts (been rubbed raw once and dont want to go there again!). The assos at £10.99 gets great reviews is this a good option?

Do I rub it on myself on my shorts or on both? I cant imagine getting to 100 miles and not having some issue with the nether regions, it would be bliss!


----------



## vorsprung (20 Jul 2010)

I do like them but have some issues with them

Review of the shorts here


----------



## robbiep (21 Jul 2010)

vorsprung said:


> I do like them but have some issues with them
> 
> Review of the shorts here



Hi,

I went to buy the fs260's yesterday and was on the receiving of some rather good sales patter. The guy was trying to talk me into the 260 pro's which were at £55.00. A bit more than I wanted to spend but is the extra money well spent?

The pro's have alot of double stiched seams that I thought could rub as they looked rather raised? Can anybody advise?

Thanks.


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Jul 2010)

I have fs260 bib shorts and fs260pro bib nicks. Much prefer the pad on the non pro version. on the pro versionthe pad is a bit more comfy BUT the stiching around the outside of the pad catches a bit at the fold on my thigh/buttock and causes chaffing. no problems on the shorts, or my longs whcih all have the same, slightly lighter pad.


----------



## robbiep (24 Jul 2010)

Went for the fs260's and a new charge spoon saddle. Saddle absolutely brilliant made an amazing difference, 90 miler today with no complaints.

Shorts good, large pad does hold alot of sweat and some double stitching around the pad did rub a little around the bum. Overall happy with them both but the saddle was the real difference.


----------



## GrasB (24 Jul 2010)

Comfort wise they're very good for the money (I've got more comfortable shorts but they're about 2x the cost!), but there are 2 things..
1) I'm not impressed with the 2010 shorts when it comes to the humility padding as they have reduced the amount of pad up front... they leave very little to the imagination!
2) they're not that light weight & come quite high up the abdomen, great for spring/autumn rides but in the middle of summer doesn't help keeping cool


----------



## vorsprung (10 Aug 2011)

A superior option are the Field Sensor bibshorts from Edingburgh cycle coop

I guess they are made by Endura but they work much better than the Endura FS260 Pro. And they are cheaper!


----------

